# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas

## madagricola

AHOYADORA A MOTOR
(CON BARRENO DE 10 CMS DIAMETRO INCLUIDO)  *PEDIDOS LIMA-PERU al 980-980-698 anto6504@hotmail.com*       ESTA AHOYADORA *ESTA NUEVA*. TE PERMITE HACER CIENTOS (O MILES) DE AGUJEROS EN LA TIERRA, AHORRANDO MANO DE OBRA Y DINERO       *ESPECIFICACIONES:*
* GRAN MOTOR DE 52CC (CENTIMETROS CUBICOS)
* ENFRIADO POR AIRE
* MOTOR DE 2 TIEMPOS
* CAPACIDAD DEL TANQUE = 1.2 LITROS
* PESO NETO = 8 KILOS
* DIAMETRO DEL BARRENO = 20 CMS 
* ALTURA DEL BARRENO = 73 CMS   *SON 52CC, NO CONFUNDIR CON OTRAS DE POCA POTENCIA DE 43CC*   *APLICACIONES:*
* HACER LOS AGUJEROS EN LA TIERRA DE PLANTACIONES DE ARBOLES
* HACER HUECOS PARA LOS CERCOS EN GRANDES EXTENSIONES DE TIERRA 
* HACER HUECOS POCO PROFUNDOS DE DISTINTOS TIPOS DE SEMBRIOS
* SEMBRAR JATROPHA Y REFORESTACION EN SUPERFICIE PLANA Y SEMIPLANA
* ETC   *FONO DE CONTACTO: 980-980-698  
ADEMAS BARRENOS EN 10CMS, 20CMS, 25CMS Y 30CMS DE DIAMETRO   EL PRECIO ES DE 1,300 SOLES (CON BARRENO DE 10 CMS DE DIAMETRO)*   *TAMBIEN TENEMOS MAQUINAS DE GRAN POTENCIA EN 71CC *   *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS Y AL EXTRANJERO (ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, CHILE, BRASIL, ETC)*Temas similares: Firma la petición para poner fin al hambre Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Sembrios a más de 2500 msnm Jatropha Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles

----------


## Alper

Hola:
Cual es su país de origen y si cuenta con respaldo técnico y repuestos.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

